# Used MKll, or new MKlll?



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

I visited our local Gander Mountain outlet, the other day, to see what they might have had in the Target pistol lineup. In their 'used' section was a Ruger MKll that I saw, and it jumped out at me - owing to the fact that I (ever since being a kid) had always liked the 'Luger' gun styling. And this gun kinda resembled that. 

I held it, and loved the way it felt in my hand. It just felt like a 'natural hold', to me. However, because the gun was older, the salesman wanted to show me the S&W Victory, as well as the new MKlll. I liked the stainless finish of the Victory, but neither of those felt as nice, in the hand, as the MKll.

The Victory was selling (I believe) for $399. The MKlll had a price of $329, with the used MKll at $299. I know that there's only a $30 difference between the new, and used MK's, but I REALLY DID like that MKll. As I can't afford to pay with straight up cash, I will HAVE to buy (whichever) at Gander Mountain, due to my having a new credit account there. If someone has picked up that MKll, by the time I get back there, then I will most likely swing for the Victory.

We'll see.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

In my area I find Gander Mountain prices on firearms inflated over some of the Local Gun Shops. If you have to buy there see if they will price match if you can find the MKIII or Victory cheaper.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

rustygun said:


> In my area I find Gander Mountain prices on firearms inflated over some of the Local Gun Shops. If you have to buy there see if they will price match if you can find the MKIII or Victory cheaper.


Just came back, a short while ago, from revisiting there - and learned that they do not price match on USED guns.

But the gun looks in pretty darned good condition. The salesperson shined a light through the barrel, and showed me how there were what was needed to spin the projectile out, properly. In fact, the only concerns that had were (1) that there was no chambered round indicator present, and (2) that the gun was a bit much when it came to breaking down, and cleaning.

However (and regarding the first mentioned concern), I have ALWAYS been one to treat ANY gun as loaded - and in a ready to fire mode. On the matter of the gun being challenging to break down, I can learn to do it - and just deal its lack of ease.

This one has the 4" (4-1/2"?) bull barrel, and I am already enamored with it. I've had them put it on hold, for me, until tomorrow (hadn't activated my new credit card, yet), and I will head out to finalize things. Yes, I'll pay the $299 for the gun, and $35 for warranty (in the case of this being a Ruger, that $35 will translate into my gun being warranted for LIFE). That warranty also includes a free cleaning, which also adds a bit more sweetness to that .


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

From my experience with Ruger, you don't need a warranty. They have customer service that is unsurpassed. Gander Mountain on the other hand sucks.

GW


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

goldwing said:


> From my experience with Ruger, you don't need a warranty. They have customer service that is unsurpassed. Gander Mountain on the other hand sucks.
> 
> GW


Thanks, GW.

Under other circumstances (having bought NEW), I wouldn't have considered purchasing a warranty. I have read so many grand things about Ruger's support, and would have been more than comfortable in just relying on their customer's satisfaction stance.

Again, having entered into a USED gun purchase, I just didn't know if the same level of support would have been granted me.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

IMO the Mark II is the best of the three pistols. No mag safety, no integral lock.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Go with the Ruger, their CS is Superb! GM and C's are like walmartia, they're just sellin guns! CS doesn't exist. jmo


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

MK II should be cheaper, but I have been told shooters prefer it to the Mk III so used prices have gone up.

The gun is reliable and the target models are very accurate, its just the confounded take down to clean that makes them a bear.
I never called Ruger about the one I had [bought used for $225] cause it never failed.

And it took a Beretta 87T to replace it.


----------



## Hawk451 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bullseye said:


> IMO the Mark II is the best of the three pistols. No mag safety, no integral lock.


Agreed. I personally despise magazine safeties. MkII LRBHO/bolt release is a welcome upgrade from from the MkI. I've had a MkII bull-barrel for 34 years & it represents, to me, the optimum for a good value, reliable and accurate 22.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.

On Sunday, I went back out to GM and made the charge for that gun. As I had mentioned, previously, the MKlll (new) was just $30 more. But that MKll just felt beefier to me, and better fitting in my hand. I, initially, had been a bit drawn to the 'loaded cartridge indicator' but (later) learned that a good number of MKlll owners were disabling that feature, due to some experienced issues with Cartridge Hindrance, in some cases. The factors which impressed me, regarding the MKll - coupled with the highly favorable opinions of that piece, from you all - has left me VERY confident that I HAVE made the best choice. 

One question, though: with that gun bring a 'bit much' to break down, and (especially) o reassemble - how often are you MK owners effectuating the task? Would it be advisable to perform that TOTAL action after EVERY range visit? Or would it be ok to allow (maybe) a 500 count run, or even a 1000 count run, or so? I'm just trying to be relatively sure that I am keeping my new friend in really good condition. Maybe there is a 'partial' cleaning application which would suffice between total breakdown times?

One thing is certain, though: whatever is deemed necessary, that is what I will surely do.

You all are the BEST.

Blessings,
Nathan


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

My practice:

If only shooting a few boxes, my cleaning included:

Toothbrush scrub of chamber and bolt face
Inverting the pistol and use spray Rem or Hoppe's gun oil to clean most of the crud out.
Patches down the barrel until clean 
Wipe-down of pistol.

Now and then, when mags were looking grungy, or if grip removal revealed too much gunk, I did a complete take down of pistol and mags.

Re-assembly is tricky but once you learn the technique, its less frustrating:

Make sure barrel is back on frame completely [ I sometimes had to tap frame secure with a plastic hammer]
Tilt pistol [muzzle up 45deg] so that as you push latch assembly back into grip, the hammer strut dangles and places into latch assembly as you close. Never force it.

Dry cycle and test to see if you have it back together correctly.

PS: I bought the walnut target grips and adjusted the set screw on the trigger to reduce the over-travel. It was sweet.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

CW said:


> My practice:
> 
> If only shooting a few boxes, my cleaning included:
> 
> ...


Hey there, CW - thanks for your input. You have given me a guideline to follow, and it is refreshing to know that it isn't necessary to do a FULL breakdown of the gun, after each range session.


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

For a basic field stripping to clean the first couple times are intimidating. Youtube are your good friends to SEE how it is put back together. After a few times it starts to make sense and you start to know what you are doing. A full tear down isn't really needed to clean the internals if you have a spray type gun scrubber. I clean my Mklll 22/45 LITE thoroughly every 500-1000 rounds although more frequently when new. The Mkll's really need little modding and are shooters right out of the box. You made a good choice. The S&W Victory being new has had a few issues so you have sidestepped those problems too. I like the fit and feel of the Rugers also.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Indigowolf said:


> For a basic field stripping to clean the first couple times are intimidating. Youtube are your good friends to SEE how it is put back together. After a few times it starts to make sense and you start to know what you are doing. A full tear down isn't really needed to clean the internals if you have a spray type gun scrubber. I clean my Mklll 22/45 LITE thoroughly every 500-1000 rounds although more frequently when new. The Mkll's really need little modding and are shooters right out of the box. You made a good choice. The S&W Victory being new has had a few issues so you have sidestepped those problems too. I like the fit and feel of the Rugers also.


Thanks, Indigowolf - and please forgive the elapsed time in responding to you. I've just been so crazy busy. Yes, my MKll is surely a favorite of mine, and I am so glad that I took the financial plunge, for mine.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another option just became available. The new Ruger Mark 4.


----------



## Ratbstd (Jul 31, 2016)

Check out Gun Blast for a review of the MKIV


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I'd get the Mark Iv when it comes out. The Mk III is a major pain in the but to take apart and put back together for cleaning. And when new, it even needs a rubber mallet.

I had a Buckmark before, because of this. I plan to buy a S&W Victory for my son in another couple years when he gets older.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

That Mark IV is pretty impressive, indeed. I won't get rid of my MKll, but I sure hope to wind up being the proud owner of one of those.


----------

